# Friend and text message



## homebody5 (Sep 1, 2013)

So lets start off by saying that I am not the most social person. I wait for people to invite me places, thinking most of the time that it will happen. I've realized that if I want to hang out with friends that I need to take initiative and ask them, but I get intimidated easily and always have the fear of rejection, or that they are hanging out with other friends and then it will be awkward after that. So I have a lot of camp friends who i like better than school friends but don't see them as often. Last night I texted one of my camp friends and we had a funny conversation and at the end I said "We should really do dinner or something soon," and he said "Ok when." I said "Idrc any day you pick." He hasn't answered back and I know he has seen the message. It is definitely like him not to answer if you don't give a definite response but I really wanted to chill with him. Now, if I just randomly text him saying "Hey lets go to this place," it will be awkward. This is the one time I took initiative and I ruined it. Good job me! Do i text him back with a definite place and time now because then I'll feel awkward?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just remind him again. You might've sounded a bit vague.


----------



## homebody5 (Sep 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Just remind him again. You might've sounded a bit vague.


So even though he didn't text back, should I just start the conversation off with "Wanna go eat here one night this week?"


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

homebody5 said:


> So even though he didn't text back, should I just start the conversation off with "Wanna go eat here one night this week?"


That sounds good. If he ignores you again there might be a problem but sometimes people just don't like taking the initiative to suggest somewhere to go out.


----------



## JSchultz (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, I agree with that suggestion...most people don't like to be the one to organize/plan things so just being direct takes the work off your friend...although it kind of sucks for you :/


----------

